# Firewood question need help



## FSUhunter (Jan 23, 2004)

I am going around cutting up the old tops on my property from when I was logged a couple years ago. I don’t burn wood but I figure I might as well sell it if I’m going to cut it up. I have a lot of maple oak and cherry. Here’s what some of the maple looks like wondering if it’s OK to sell just as fireplace wood?To me it kind a looks like spalted maple?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

FSUhunter said:


> I am going around cutting up the old tops on my property from when I was logged a couple years ago. I don’t burn wood but I figure I might as well sell it if I’m going to cut it up. I have a lot of maple oak and cherry. Here’s what some of the maple looks like wondering if it’s OK to sell just as fireplace wood?To me it kind a looks like spalted maple?


Most likely getting punky. Maple and cherry rot fast. Weight is usually a good indicator of BTUs but don't rely on that if it's soaking wet.


----------



## FSUhunter (Jan 23, 2004)

The wood is super dry as most of it has been elevated off the ground.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Looks like it's just starting to get punky. It's usable but I wouldn't say it's top grade. Maple isn't a highly desired wood, especially in areas where better woods are available.


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, definitely looks spalted, but I agree with the above that based on the limited pictures, at least that chunk appears to be well past salvaging for boards. 

That's an issue with spalted maple.... which is basically just a fungus rotting the wood... it can take years to develop, but then there's a relatively narrow window between when it appears and when the decay has gone too far to salvage it.


----------



## FSUhunter (Jan 23, 2004)

All I use the word for is exercise and selling it just as firewood. Not claiming it to be the best. Just looking for money to put gas in the chainsaw.


----------



## FSUhunter (Jan 23, 2004)

usedtobeayooper said:


> Yeah, definitely looks spalted, but I agree with the above that based on the limited pictures, at least that chunk appears to be well past salvaging for boards.
> 
> That's an issue with spalted maple.... which is basically just a fungus rotting the wood... it can take years to develop, but then there's a relatively narrow window between when it appears and when the decay has gone too far to salvage it.


If I’m just selling it as firewood cutting and splitting it, is that fine?


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

FSUhunter said:


> All I use the word for is exercise and selling it just as firewood. Not claiming it to be the best. Just looking for money to put gas in the chainsaw.


Sorry, I think I read more into your original question. I had taken this part: "...wondering if it’s OK to sell just as fireplace wood?" as you were implying that because it's spalted that it might be better to use as timber or something instead of "just" firewood.... which is why I responded as I did.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Sell as much of as soon as possible...it will not last. 

So go cut it up and discount it...or just allow to rot where it is .


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Try to burn some of it in camp fire and see if it burn easy. If it all looks like this it may be very punky and will not burn and should not be sold. Some if it may be good and looks better?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

FSUhunter said:


> If I’m just selling it as firewood cutting and splitting it, is that fine?


You'll know how it's integrity is when you split some.
If it thunks and is not so punky you can press a fingernail into it an inch , it will burn.
Sort out the soft stuff and let it rot into the earth if you like.
Your saw will probably tell you by feel and sound if the stuff you're bucking is solid.

Much worse wood gets sold in the campfire bundles I see around now and then....
You don't have Yule logs , or overnight for coals in the morning stuff. Still , no problem.
Split and dried I'd run it for daytime use no problem. (If I still had a stove , l.o.l..)

Work safe. 
Happy holidays!


----------



## FSUhunter (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for replies!!!


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Camp fire wood...yes
Heating wood...some what


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Put an ad on Craigslist, it will sell if reasonably priced.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I'd burn that in a heartbeat as long as it wasn't getting light in weight.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

People have come up with ways to stabilize spalted wood that makes it rock hard. Turning junk wood into high dollar pieces. Wood Turner's drool over it.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I might add selling it unstabilized won't bring near the money a stabilized piece will.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

It's amazing how a 2x2 x12 inch piece of dyed stabilized spalted wood can bring about 30 bucks a blank.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Made this cabinet from spalted maple


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

If it is mixed in with the oak and cherry most people wont notice. I have sold wood like that in the past. As long as it is hard and not spongy it is fine. I call it B wood. It is+

&&&&&


----------

